# Something you won't see very often...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

A paperhanger tackling an exterior paint job. Yeah, you read that right. First exterior I have taken on in over 5 years. I did it for a couple reasons. First, it is a client of my wife and sister-in-law's cleaning biz. Second, it was small enough to knock out in a couple days, and within 5 minutes of my house. Third, the weather was prime; high 70's, breezy, sunny, perfect to hang out in the great outdoors. So, why not?

A couple before:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I even went "old school" on its ass and busted out my torch to burn some paint off! I will admit that I forgot that I really, really hate glazing windows.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Some after I performed my magic. I called Sev and asked him if I could borrow his HVLP to knock out these storm doors, but he said it would be tied up all week.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Last 2:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

ooohhh it has good after potential.. wheres the after shots?

:edit:


nice job! 

my first real "job" when i was 12 was re-glazing windows for my grandpas restoration business.. i got pretty good at it.. brings back memories


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> ooohhh it has good after potential.. wheres the after shots?


:blink: 


:whistling2:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nicely done. I love doing garage doors like that. Its quite impressive if you can cut nice.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job PWG :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great bro, including the Starbucks coffee cup......:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Purdy work, next time I want to see you on a 40 ft ladder, ha ha

yea glazing windows is my least favorite thing to do.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks good from here! I am very strange in that after re-glazing all of my own 20 double hung windows from scratch about 15 years ago,I actually enjoy getting paid to do it:blink:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I love glazing. Looks good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I love glazing. Looks good though. :thumbsup:


Me too ! And I USED to be damn good at it. 

The photos look good, but they must be playing tricks on my eyes. The window looks like it's been painted shut ! :whistling2:

I know that's NOT how it is, but it looks that way


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> The window looks like it's been painted shut !


It is. Those 2 windows are in the front of the garage. They don't open now because they never did.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

If you look real close you will see a ghost. Looks like he is coming thru the door. Was he there when you took the pic PWG?


----------

